# WTB: BSA 3 Speed Hub/Parts



## RidgeWalker (Nov 16, 2017)

Wanted '50-56 BSA  3 speed hub or parts.  I specifically need an axle and the indicator chain/rod assembly. Interested in a complete hub too.
My BSA twist grip is incomplete and I'm unable to find a diagram so I can see what I am missing.  If you have a complete one or parts I am interested.
Thanks!


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 16, 2017)

I believe I have some extra BSA 3 speed hubs/parts.


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 16, 2017)

I'm looking for a diagram for you


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 16, 2017)

I looked in all the easy places and did not find a parts diagram for BSA hubs.


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 16, 2017)

And look here http://www.sturmey-archerheritage.com/index.php?page=history-detail&id=317


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 16, 2017)

And a nice photo of the parts here (scroll down and down) http://www.flickriver.com/photos/14028464@N04/sets/72157607730563648/


----------



## RidgeWalker (Nov 17, 2017)

fat tire trader said:


> I believe I have some extra BSA 3 speed hubs/parts.



Great! Let me know what you find that you can part with.


----------



## RidgeWalker (Nov 17, 2017)

Thank you for the replies.  It is nice to see the hub internals photo on Flickr.  I do have the diagrams of the hub internals, but not of the twist grip.  Below is a pic of the twist grip.  The cable routes through the handlebar for several inches and exits through a hold in the handlebar. 



This pic is not of my bike but illustrates the cable routing.


----------



## RidgeWalker (Nov 21, 2017)

Here is another photo showing the twist grip.  I need the screw that mounts the grip to the handlebar and also performs the guide function as the grip is twisted.  I believe it is about 3/4" long and has two different threads.  One engages the handlebar, and the other engages the cable holder (far right piece in my photo below).
Here is my grip disassembled:



Also pictured, below the grip, is the indicator which is different from those in the diagrams attached to this thread. 
Here is another thread photo link for the grip: https://thecabe.com/forum/attachments/img_4898-jpg.231556/


----------

